# Super Show



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

post pics :cheesy:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

i beleive set up is today...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

its like saturday midnight in vegas?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i found 1 pic of this site so far, bottom right corner


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

BigPoppa's coverage:

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ider_supershow/


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ider_supershow/

they're mixed in here, uploading right now, go ahead and post them if you want. Are some of those mine? ^^^^


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

so who won dammit :angry:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

OMGosh they repainted..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 9 2005, 07:44 PM~3972131
> *:0
> *


whoa shit! :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

^^^ check out the chain, different set up to move the wheel


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 9 2005, 07:49 PM~3972172
> *^^^ check out the chain, different set up to move the wheel
> *


That dont look like the same frame :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

EVERYBODY IS SAYING THAT PROPHECY TOOK LBOY AGAIN THIS IS FROM 408SHARK


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 9 2005, 07:51 PM~3972192
> *That dont look like the same frame :dunno:
> *



I didn't move fast enough, I'm talking about Pinnacle, I don't know if it's a new frame or not, but it's a very different drive system


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah good pictures


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

who won!?!?!?!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Prophecy  Texas


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 9 2005, 08:00 PM~3972288
> *Prophecy    Texas
> *


 :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations to the Juarez's!!!!!!!!!!

DO you know who took second and third?


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

agreed :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

It has been confirmed here was the outcome

Lowrider Bike of the Year

1st=Prophecy
2nd=Pinnacle
3rd=Aquemi

Trike of the Year
1st=Lil Outer Limits
2nd=Asylum
3rd=Professor X


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

lifted tricycle


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Oct 9 2005, 08:02 PM~3972318
> *It has been confirmed here was the outcome
> 
> Lowrider Bike of the Year
> ...


Any picture of Lil Outer Limits? Asylum looks nice cant belive he took 2nd :uh:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

that trike is tight :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I like this bicycle


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

I just made a phone call and that was that I mean no pics yet!



> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 9 2005, 08:04 PM~3972338
> *Any picture of Lil Outer Limits? Asylum looks nice cant belive he took 2nd :uh:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ANY PIC OF PROPHECY


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I wounder if TonyO won best 16" bicycle I had told him to look out for Legions B.C from California new blue 16"


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

YES TONY O BEAT LEGIONS 16inch!!!



> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 9 2005, 08:10 PM~3972394
> *I wounder if TonyO won best 16" bicycle I had told him to look out for Legions  B.C  from California  new blue 16"
> *


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 9 2005, 08:04 PM~3972338
> *Any picture of Lil Outer Limits? Asylum looks nice cant belive he took 2nd :uh:
> *


had tight paint and frame work dont know if they changed anything for veags but i hope they did a display this time.

asylums wheels look like somthing out of willy wonka fantasy


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

2006 is going to be crazy!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

It turned out nice.

Nice pics (Kris)BigPoppa!Thanks


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

YeAH I thought Asylum would win................outer limits must have made some changes win...................Asylum is looking tight!!!!!!


2006 will be something to look for!!!!!!!!!

A lot of " new" bikes will be coming out!!!!!!!!
You can expect someone will be doing something crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 9 2005, 07:40 PM~3972093
> *http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...ider_supershow/
> 
> they're mixed in here, uploading right now, go ahead and post them if you want.  Are some of those mine?  ^^^^
> *



all done people, great show, I have to go pack, if someone could post the rest, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

so Tony O got 16 inchof the year

congrats homes you earned it


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

TonyO congrats :biggrin: cant wait to see a picture of Prophecy.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TONY O CONGRATS MAN!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

any pics of Phrophecy?


DID anyone see Man of Steel there?


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

TONY O......YOU DID IT......

CONGRATS FROM SANTANA BIKE CLUB......


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Was wondering can someone send me all the bike pics that have on E-mail from VEGAS SUPER SHOW?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

I wont be getting the pics off all bikes until monday night!
Someone here has to have some more?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats to Tony O!! U did it!


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

good job tony from the otherside of the globe


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

post a pic of tonyo's bike


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Come check his bike out at http://www.FinestKreationsBikeClub.com many pics of it in the Club members Arizona section :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

its the blue bike right?it looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Check it out here!!! :biggrin: 


http://www.finestkreationsbikeclub.com/Dat.../TonyOrteg.html


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

thats tight i like the display to


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

mad props the everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

to everyone :thumbsup: even if you didnt win :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 9 2005, 08:35 PM~3972041
> *
> *


i wanna see some side pics of this blue bike """ what class"""


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0 Congrats to Tony O :cheesy:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I think asylum came out pretty good overall with the exception of a few things I personally would have done different. I used to love Pinnacle when it was first came out in blue but now with the new paint it just doesn't do anything for me. Should have left it blue in my opinion Mike.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cangrats to tonyO for the win way to go


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Congrats TonyO.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

No pics of prophecy? did he change anything? Did anyone get the other two trikes?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

awesome win tony o
hope to see your bike and u at the Build A bIke show if u go

that sould be a easy win


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 9 2005, 11:06 PM~3972353
> *I like this bicycle
> *


thats the bike i was lookin at to do my Co2 setop... i doesnt have a switch does it??? it looks like a handle of some sort... if any one has pics of this upclose let me no...


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like the switch is a lil behind the seat


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 10 2005, 01:43 AM~3973766
> *I think asylum came out pretty good overall with the exception of a few things I personally would have done different. I used to love Pinnacle when it was first came out in blue but now with the new paint it just doesn't do anything for me. Should have left it blue in my opinion Mike.
> 
> 
> ...


thats true i saw it and i really tought that they should of keept the blue paint job


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Contrats To TOny O all his work finaly paid out


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0 
I like it looks crazy


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Oct 10 2005, 09:51 AM~3974659
> *thats the bike i was lookin at to do my Co2 setop... i doesnt have a switch does it??? it looks like a handle of some sort... if any one has pics of this upclose let me no...
> *


Old pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

look this ias a badass frame but the parts dont do any thing for it 
espeacialy the grips 
any one kno if he placed in something


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ALRIGHT GUYS.......JUST TO CONFIRM PROPHECY DID INDEED WIN LBOY. PINNACLE TOOK SECOND AND NOT SURE WHO TOOK THIRD. 

LIL OUTER LIMITS TOOK TRIKE AND ASLYUM TOOK SECOND. I THINK THE ONLY DIFFERENCE THAT WAS NOTICEABLE WAS THAT LIL OUTER LIMITS HAD MORE ACCESSORIES THAN ASLYUM

NOT SURE WHAT THE SPECIAL AWARDS WERE LIKE SINCE I MISSED THE AWARD CUZ I HAD TO GET BACK TO CATCH THE SHUTTLE TO THE AIRPORT. BUT THE RESULTS I POSTED WERE TOLD TO ME BY MIKE FROM PINNACLE.

MIKE'S NEW PAINT LOOKS TO BE MORE DETAILED. SEE WITH DARK COLORS IT IS HARD FOR THE JUDGES TO SEE GHOST PATTERNS OR SUTTLE GRAPHICS. HIS NEW PAINT IS REAL NICE. I LIKED IT ALOT. I REALLY THOUGHT HE HAD THE TITLE IN HAND.

PROPHECY DIDN'T APPEAR TO CHANGE ANYTHING AT ALL. SAME PAINT....SAME PARTS....IF ANYTHING IT WAS MINOR. I KNOW PEOPLE WILL SAY THAT I AM CRYING OR WHATEVER, BUT I DONT SEE HOW HE WON. THE ONLY THING I CAN HONESTLY SAY HE HAD ON PINNACLE WERE PAINT AND MURALS. THAT IS IT. I WOULD HAVE GIVEN ALL OTHER CATERORIES TO PINNACLE OR IT WOULD HAVE BEEN EVEN.

I LOOKED AT PROPHECY THIS YEAR AND REALLY DON'T LIKE IT. IT IS TOO WIDE AND ALOT OF THINGS ARE OFF. LOOKING AT IT MORE REALLY MAKES ME THINK ABOUT HOW HE WON THIS YEAR OR EVEN LAST YEAR.

BUT, HE DID WIN SO HE DESERVES HIS PROPS. MY COMMENTS ARE MY OPINION AND NO MATTER WHAT THE JUAREZ'S ARE 2X BIKE CHAMPS. CONGRATS.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

3rd place champ?


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

congrats to nobility representing the lowrider bikes of Florida


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 10 2005, 12:42 PM~3974954
> *3rd place champ?
> *



WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE WHITE WALLS? LOOKS LIKE THEY ARE COVERED IN REFLECTIVE TAPE.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats TONY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i like most the bikes but that is fucked up they DQ over dumb shit


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

congrats


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

THERE HAS TO BE MORE PICTURES OF BIKES.....MAN.....SO POST EM UP.......


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Speakin of Tony o (congrats by the way)...you need to post up the pictures man!!! We wanna see them detailed ones!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Whats the name of the Dukes bike?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

dammm them boyz from NOBILITY FL really did it big ,,, thats some tight shit ,,,, lots of motivation for me !!!! :biggrin: ,,,,,,, ok now who has all the other pics of all the other bikes at the show!!!!


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

damn wim's bike is da shit, did he win 1st?


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

No, that's not reflective tape, it's a special built tire.

In reference to the willy wonka trike....*highridah*, bring a trike to beat it and then you can talk shit....


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 10 2005, 04:32 PM~3977097
> *No, that's not reflective tape, it's a special built tire.
> 
> In reference to the willy wonka trike....highridah, bring a trike to beat it and then you can talk shit....
> *


yeah yeah yeah but you know its the truth he shouldve kept the spokes. i wonder if the mag wheels had anything to do with the loses


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 10 2005, 05:32 PM~3977097
> *No, that's not reflective tape, it's a special built tire.
> 
> In reference to the willy wonka trike....highridah, bring a trike to beat it and then you can talk shit....
> *



congrats on the third place sweepstakes Jesse


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 05:33 PM~3977104
> *yeah yeah yeah but you know its the truth he shouldve kept the spokes. i wonder if the mag wheels had anything to do with the loses
> *



ok...what show will you be at next? and what class is your bike/trike in?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

where's them pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just got back. It was nice to meet all the Nobility guys from Florida. I have a ton of pic but they wont be up til tomorrow.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 10 2005, 04:39 PM~3977139
> *ok...what show will you be at next? and what class is your bike/trike in?
> *


i dont do shows i ride my bikes and have been transitioning between rat bike and lowrider for the past 2 years while developing a style of my own by combining the two. i was supposed to go into full custom next year but whats the point of building a nice ass showbike knowing i wont be able to ride it much without fucking it up.


my goal isnt about shows any more its about how high i can jump and how low i can go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 10 2005, 09:42 AM~3974954
> *3rd place champ?
> *


Yes, this guy got third.


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2005, 05:49 PM~3977202
> *I just got back. It was nice to meet all the Nobility guys from Florida. I have a ton of pic but they wont be up til tomorrow.
> *



it was nice to meet all of you guys also. you guys had some really nice bikes.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 05:33 PM~3977104
> *yeah yeah yeah but you know its the truth he shouldve kept the spokes. i wonder if the mag wheels had anything to do with the loses
> *


shit those wheels are tight.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

any pics of MAN OF STEEL


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 05:49 PM~3977204
> *my goal isnt about shows any more its about how high i can jump and how low i can go
> *


amen to that


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Oct 10 2005, 05:53 PM~3977589
> *amen to that
> *


yup i wanna go lower than this


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ALRIGHT I AM DOWNLOADING PICS.....SO THEY WILL BE UP SOON.


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I see u down there mike....

Great Job guys, I think you got robbed if prophecy beat you though. Pinnacle looks great, I love the new color. It shows off the body mods very well. I need more detailed pics but I think the only place prophecy could've taken you was murals. I like asylum too, all the new stuff is killer. 

I got big competition in Miami this year, I think my frame needs a little touching up after seeing this.

Congrats again guys!


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

I like this bicycle looks nice and clean  Maybe some $$ sign custom wheels and thats all


----------



## MrsPinnacle (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Oct 10 2005, 09:15 PM~3977702
> *
> Great Job guys, I think you got robbed if prophecy beat you though. Pinnacle looks great, I love the new color. It shows off the body mods very well. I need more detailed pics but I think the only place prophecy could've taken you was murals. I like asylum too, all the new stuff is killer.
> 
> *



i agree....i didn't understand why he wanted to get it repainted. the blue frame looked really good. but i have to admit.....the new paint job is sick.


----------



## Toymaker (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd like to start by saying that if you didn't look at the jersey's you'd think it was one huge bike club in Vegas this year. Because of this it was the best show I have ever been too. I want to thank everyone who made us feel so welcome. :biggrin: 

In regards to the trophies:

Bike of the Year

1st Prophecy
2nd Pinnacle
3rd Aquemini

Trike of the Year

1st Lil Outer Limits
2nd Asylum
3rd Professor X

Speciality Awards:

Plating: Pinnacle
Engraving: Pinnacle
Upholstry: Asylum
Paint: Prophecy
Body Mods Prophecy
Display: Prophecy
Graphics: Aftershock
Murals: Entry # 653
Accys: Lil Outer Limits


----------



## Toymaker (Jan 19, 2005)

:cheesy:  Congrats to Prophecy & Lil Outer Limits, it was great to talk to you guys. The wins were well deserved. It was great to meet everyone and you all have some really nice bikes. I feel it was a good representation of Bikes, there was something to be learned at every display. Look forward to seeing all of you again.

 :thumbsup: :rofl: :wave: uffin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

OKAY....HERE ARE YOUR 2005 CHAMPIONS....

[attachmentid=306624]
[attachmentid=306626]
[attachmentid=306628]
[attachmentid=306632]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SORRY IF SOME PICS ARE BLURRY.....

[attachmentid=306635]
[attachmentid=306636]
[attachmentid=306637]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TRIKE OF THE YEAR.....LIL OUTER LIMITS....

[attachmentid=306639]
[attachmentid=306640]
[attachmentid=306642]
[attachmentid=306644]


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey guys! WOW what can I say I missed out on the best show of the year thats crazy! Well I must say Pinnacle looked good out there and Prophecy didint look so bad or maybe its because he was next to the entrance of the building? Well its sad SUPERMAN got DQ man that sucks LRM is really hard on homies for real! Asylum I must say looked cool, not my color combo on wheels but hey if its cool for him then hey what the hell! As for FK man the fam Professor X congrats on the 3rd place run man we will make up for it in 2006! TonyO man I head about your skateboards man i got one for ya! I hope to see some FK members in MIAMI as I only have a couple weeks left here in the NYC and time is ticking! So John we will connect soon! 2006 is wild! BigTYME!! You know what we spoke about its about that time homie!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TRIKE OF THE YEAR.....LIL OUTER LIMITS....

[attachmentid=306639]
[attachmentid=306640]
[attachmentid=306642]
[attachmentid=306644]


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why did man of steel get dq ?????????????????????????
it to radical for the judges and
congrats on Finest Kreations for there wins


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres my 2 cents... i like all the bike but prophecy.. i think its just ugly... even seeing it in person doesnt help.. just 2 clutterd looking and really dont look like a schwin style frame at all.. but i cant hate... there doin it up big.. so props 2 everybody


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

congratulations TonyO on your grand finish! it was good to meet you and glad that i could help you with those parts. socios b.c. pres and wimone, it was good to meet you and i hope to run into you guys at some more shows. i have some pics that i will post as soon as i re-size them.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

PINNACLE......

[attachmentid=306660]
[attachmentid=306657]
[attachmentid=306662]
[attachmentid=306664]


----------



## Toymaker (Jan 19, 2005)

He supposedly didn't move his truck fast enough. No one wanted to see him DQ'd and it was unfare!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

Big Tex nice pictures good detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well I would have liked to see Superman show thats crazy I mean LRM wants all the best to be at these events but then they disqualify the best??? I mea WTF is up with that! :uh:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

.......


[attachmentid=306675]
[attachmentid=306678]
[attachmentid=306679]
[attachmentid=306682]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

..........

[attachmentid=306694]
[attachmentid=306698]
[attachmentid=306699]
[attachmentid=306703]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i really think pinnacle should of took boty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 10 2005, 06:49 PM~3978079
> *congratulations TonyO on your grand finish! it was good to meet you and glad that i could help you with those parts. socios b.c. pres and wimone, it was good to meet you and i hope to run into you guys at some more shows. i have some pics that i will post as soon as i re-size them.
> *


 :thumbsup: We took a lil picture but I couldnt find you and 66wita. I think we were missing someone else too. We will all meet somewhere again soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jgooseh7_@Oct 10 2005, 04:22 PM~3977393
> *it was nice to meet all of you guys also. you guys had some really nice bikes.
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

.......

[attachmentid=306710]
[attachmentid=306712]
[attachmentid=306713]
[attachmentid=306714]
[attachmentid=306716]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Big Tex..did any of Legions Texas go to vegas?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

.......

[attachmentid=306747]
[attachmentid=306748]
[attachmentid=306750]


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2005, 08:01 PM~3978204
> *:thumbsup:  We took a lil picture but I couldnt find you and 66wita. I think we were missing someone else too. We will all meet somewhere again soon.
> *


HEY MAN....HOW'D YOU AND YOUR CLUB DO AT VEGAS......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 10 2005, 09:17 PM~3978294
> *Big Tex..did any of Legions Texas go to vegas?
> *



UNFORTUNATELY NONE OF US MADE IT OUT TO SHOW.

WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR STRONGER!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

.......

[attachmentid=306759]
[attachmentid=306761]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2005, 08:19 PM~3978317
> *UNFORTUNATELY NONE OF US MADE IT OUT TO SHOW.
> 
> WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR STRONGER!!
> *


  ...same here im going to try my best to get King REC to Vegas!


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WASSUP BIGTEX!!! MAN NO PICS OF MY HOMIE NATES PROFESSOR X TRIKE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73rollin3_@Oct 10 2005, 07:18 PM~3978309
> *HEY MAN....HOW'D YOU AND YOUR CLUB DO AT VEGAS......
> *


I didnt place but I already knew that I was going up against some good trikes. It was worth the trip cause I got to meet alot of people and did alot of things out there. :biggrin:  No regrets from me.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 10 2005, 09:21 PM~3978337
> * ...same here im going to try my best to get King REC to Vegas!
> *



I TOLD HIM IF HE NEEDED HELP TO LET ME KNOW..........TEXAS WILL BE VERY STRONG NEXT YEAR.....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Oct 10 2005, 09:21 PM~3978340
> *WASSUP BIGTEX!!! MAN NO PICS OF MY HOMIE NATES PROFESSOR X TRIKE?
> *



I GOT SOME.......JUST HOLD UP.....


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok im sorry man I get anxious you know! Hows everything man! Sorry i couldint make it out always a prob here in NYC with stuff will be better soon! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2005, 08:24 PM~3978370
> *I GOT SOME.......JUST HOLD UP.....
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ASYLUM....


[attachmentid=306779]
[attachmentid=306776]
[attachmentid=306777]
[attachmentid=306784]
[attachmentid=306786]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ONE MORE......

[attachmentid=306794]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

AQUEMINI....

[attachmentid=306818]
[attachmentid=306820]
[attachmentid=306821]
[attachmentid=306823]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

/......

[attachmentid=306825]
[attachmentid=306827]
[attachmentid=306828]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TONYO......

[attachmentid=306834]
[attachmentid=306835]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MOS......

[attachmentid=306839]
[attachmentid=306843]
[attachmentid=306845]
[attachmentid=306849]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

ONE MORE OF MOS......

[attachmentid=306854]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

OF COURSE I CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE LEGIONS FAMILY........

[attachmentid=306858]
[attachmentid=306860]
[attachmentid=306861]
[attachmentid=306863]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LEGIONS........

[attachmentid=306868]
[attachmentid=306870]
[attachmentid=306871]


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hey chris does this bike have dollar sign forks like are bike because we are getting the flat ones made right now..........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 10 2005, 09:13 PM~3978675
> *hey chris does this bike have dollar sign forks like are bike because we are getting the flat ones made right now..........
> *


this fidal


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

AFTERSHOCK...


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM BIG TEX IM STILL WAITING ON THEM PROFESSOR X PICS!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 10 2005, 10:13 PM~3978675
> *hey chris does this bike have dollar sign forks like are bike because we are getting the flat ones made right now..........
> *



YEAH HE HAS SOME $ FORKS. I HAVE SOME PICS......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

UCE......

[attachmentid=306909]

[attachmentid=306907]
[attachmentid=306910]


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

you still taking your bike sunday chris


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

FOR WICKED......

[attachmentid=306917]
[attachmentid=306918]
[attachmentid=306920]
[attachmentid=306921]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 10 2005, 10:21 PM~3978753
> *you still taking your bike sunday chris
> *



I AM GOING TO KNOW FOR SURE LATER THIS WEEK....................HONESTLY I MIGHT HAVE SOME TICKETS TO THE ASTROS PLAYOFF GAME.......


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM MY HOMIE NATE PUT IT DOWN!!! YO NATE HIT ME WHEN YOU GET THIS Message man! I know we got some tricks for the 06 you know!!!




> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2005, 09:23 PM~3978775
> *FOR WICKED......
> 
> [attachmentid=306917]
> ...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

CASH MONEY.....


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

aight chris ill give you a call later in the week to see if u will be going so we can hed down there


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2005, 08:59 PM~3978565
> *MOS......
> 
> [attachmentid=306839]
> ...


great pics BigTex :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

^^^^^^^THAT BIKE HAS SOME KIND OF FIBER OPTICS IN THE BODY......MAYBE SOMEONE FROM NOBILITY CAN VERIFY THAT......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS.......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

.......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

........


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

........


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

........


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

........


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

........


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THIS IS THE LAST ONE I HAVE.........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WIMONE BRINGING IT BACK TO THE BAY CLOWNIN ALL MILDS OUT THERE :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2005, 08:49 PM~3979002
> *WIMONE BRINGING IT BACK TO THE BAY CLOWNIN ALL MILDS OUT THERE  :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

Who won 2nd place 16" and 3rd?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice pics Big Tex! Man was a great show some oldschool rides where there too which looks good to see again! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Oct 10 2005, 10:50 PM~3979012
> *Who won  2nd place 16" and 3rd?
> *



2ND WAS CREMATOR

3RD WAS LADY DEATH....BLUE LEGIONS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2005, 10:49 PM~3979002
> *WIMONE BRINGING IT BACK TO THE BAY CLOWNIN ALL MILDS OUT THERE  :0
> *



I THINK WIMONE WILL HAVE COMP CLOSER TO HIM NEXT YEAR......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2005, 09:53 PM~3979032
> *I THINK WIMONE WILL HAVE COMP CLOSER TO HIM NEXT YEAR......
> *


I GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO SEE FROM THE LOOKS OF THINGS PEOPLE WERENT CONFIDENT ABOUT THIER BIKES THIS YEAR SO THEY DIDNT SHOW UP ........GOOD LUCK TO ALL NEXT YEAR


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

looking good ! wimone making it real :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

congratulations to every one.but what about the 24-26 inch class.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

more pics from super show. since no one really posted outdoor bikes, i am going to post the outdoor pics i took. 
ShotCallers bike club....


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

more...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

ok some one needs to start a fresh topic, and post up, 1st 2nd 3rd position for each bike and post up a picture of that bike


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

Oldies bike club..


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

sum more pics


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

a few more


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

Santana bike club.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

one more from Santana and a couple of Rollerz Only bikes.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

Temptation bike club


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i took this pic of my bike from my chair right as the sun started to go down, check out the shadow on the ground, the color of the plexi parts transfers to an orange shadow..i thought it looked pretty cool..


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

CHAMUCO61 IT DOES LOOK COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Great pics everyone!! what an awesome show!! congrates to TonyO, wimone, and all the other winners!! :thumbsup: :worship: :wave:

Personally i think Assylum should've taken it out for the trike, but we cant change that huh


----------



## DLNKWNTL (Nov 14, 2004)

yea fukn bigpun frm nz gav my pitcha cd 2 da big lowrider there yea internashional fame haha


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

DAMN NICE PICS! Congrats to all the peps who placed! You guys got some TIGHT rides outthere! I for myself already picked my favs.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DLNKWNTL_@Oct 11 2005, 04:10 AM~3979730
> *yea fukn bigpun frm nz gav my pitcha cd 2 da big lowrider there yea internashional fame haha
> *




WHAT?


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone know who got club of the year?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Don't know if anyone noticed, but Lou Dog from Kottonmouth Kings was showing 3 of his drumkit bikes. Here's the tandem one, the other was posted already. I was wearing a Psychopathic Records T-shirt, so he came up to me to shoot the shit for a minute. Super nice guy, really into his bikes, he was handing out flyers pimping his product. I was feeling starstruck, but he put me at ease pretty quick, he signed a poster for my cousin who is a big fan.











www.lourider.net


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Oct 11 2005, 09:51 AM~3980242
> *Anyone know who got club of the year?
> *



OLDIES C.C.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2005, 11:29 PM~3978838
> *^^^^^^^THAT BIKE HAS SOME KIND OF FIBER OPTICS IN THE BODY......MAYBE SOMEONE FROM NOBILITY CAN VERIFY THAT......
> *



Those lights are a type of fiber optics used on Custom Motorcycles, and they are layed under the paint. There are 4 in the fin and 1 in the tank on each side of the Bike. The one in the tank outlines the dollar sign. In the fin there are 3 dollar signs and one outlining lightening bolt. It is hooked to a tranformer that can strobe and variable speeds.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 10 2005, 10:46 PM~3979517
> *more pics from super show. since no one really posted outdoor bikes, i am going to post the outdoor pics i took.
> ShotCallers bike club....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats to every one and our club for placin...to bad i missed it but there alot more to come!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 11 2005, 08:24 AM~3980399
> *Don't know if anyone noticed, but Lou Dog from Kottonmouth Kings was showing 3 of his drumkit bikes.  Here's the tandem one, the other was posted already.  I was wearing a Psychopathic Records T-shirt, so he came up to me to shoot the shit for a minute.  Super nice guy, really into his bikes, he was handing out flyers pimping his product.  I was feeling starstruck, but he put me at ease pretty quick, he signed a poster for my cousin who is a big fan.
> 
> 
> ...



fuck yeah, loudog was the coolest, most laidback person that i have met yet! kick ass bikes too. did you get a chance to see any of the live performances of "buddy" on the "heaven is a third wheel" trike-set?


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2005, 10:36 AM~3980450
> *OLDIES C.C.
> *


Is that for bikes too?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

congrats to everyone, and nice pics


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2005, 08:53 PM~3979032
> *I THINK WIMONE WILL HAVE COMP CLOSER TO HIM NEXT YEAR......
> *


MY ONLY RESPONSE TO THIS IS.
"I BUILT MY BIKE FOR THIS YEAR NOT NEXT YEAR"
"IT DIDN'T TAKE ME 24 MONTHS TO PROVE MYSELF"


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 11 2005, 02:19 PM~3982373
> *MY ONLY RESPONSE TO THIS IS.
> "I BUILT MY BIKE FOR THIS YEAR NOT NEXT YEAR"
> "IT DIDN'T TAKE ME 24 MONTHS TO PROVE MYSELF"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2005, 09:34 PM~3977999
> *SORRY IF SOME PICS ARE BLURRY.....
> 
> [attachmentid=306635]
> ...



i don't think its the pictures there just to much shit on that bike..poor camra didn't know what to focus on..lol


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2005, 10:28 AM~3974874
> *look this ias a badass frame but the parts dont do any thing for it
> espeacialy the grips
> any one kno if he placed in something
> *


as soon as I walked into the indoors my jaw dropped. those bikes are crazy badass. with crazy $$$$$$ into them.

I know what you mean about the parts but fuck it, just to be there. There's no way in hell I,m gonna spend that kinda money on a bike. No offense to anyone , If we can't make it's not gettin it.

And that seat came out fjdndj up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 11 2005, 02:30 PM~3982462
> *as soon as I walked into the indoors my jaw dropped. those bikes are crazy badass. with crazy $$$$$$ into them.
> 
> I know what you mean about the parts but fuck it, just to be there. There's no way in hell I,m gonna spend that kinda money on a bike. No offense to anyone , If we can't make it's not gettin it.
> ...


HONESTLY BRO I WOULD JUST CHANGE THE HANDLE BARS AND GRIPS AND PUT ON A FRONT FENDER PAINTED TO MATCH THAT BADASS PAINT JOB....ALSO MAYBE THROW A CHAINGUARD ON THERE .....THESE ARE JUST MY OPINIONS, YOU SHOULD DO WHAT YOU WANT OF COURSE
ESPEACIALLY IF YOU DONT WANT TO GO CUSTOM


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

maaaaaaaaan those r some nice pics...i hope i can make it out to a show one day soon...looked like alotta fun n compition there (Y)


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

shiiit nice show!!! congrats to all


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Oct 10 2005, 08:41 PM~3978030
> *Hey guys! WOW what can I say I missed out on the best show of the year thats crazy! Well I must say Pinnacle looked good out there and Prophecy didint look so bad or maybe its because he was next to the entrance of the building? Well its sad SUPERMAN got DQ man that sucks LRM is really hard on homies for real! Asylum I must say looked cool, not my color combo on wheels but hey if its cool for him then hey what the hell! As for FK man the fam Professor X congrats on the 3rd place run man we will make up for it in 2006! TonyO man I head about your skateboards man i got one for ya! I hope to see some FK members in MIAMI as I only have a couple weeks left here in the NYC and time is ticking! So John we will connect soon! 2006 is wild! BigTYME!! You know what we spoke about its about that time homie!*


There's going to be alot of crazy bikes and trikes busting out next year. It's going to make for one very intersting show season starting from the very begining until the very end. I have my hands involved in alot of projects from coast to coast......... but the biggest one is *finally getting my trike out*. i know that Nobilty, legions, Finest Kreations and us south texas boys (just to name a few) our going to give each other tough competion..............but its all in good fun and for the love of building custom bikes!

Oh......and big props to my friends from Nobilty and Finest Kreations for a great showing this year at the Las Vegas super show and :thumbsup: to everybody else that showed too trophy or no trophy you showed with the elite


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

so how was the 26" class i only saw a few in the pics


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

It was a grate show congrats to everyone that showed! There were alot of bikes and trikes and you guys just made the show that much better! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 11 2005, 12:09 PM~3981654
> *fuck yeah, loudog was the coolest, most laidback person that i have met yet! kick ass bikes too. did you get a chance to see any of the live performances of "buddy" on the "heaven is a third wheel" trike-set?
> *



He was doing that at the show? I missed it then. There was a lot to see.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT HAPPENED IN TRIKE SEMI OR MILD,JUST HEARD THAT THEY HAD PLACED MY SONS TRIKE IN MILD INSTEAD OF SEMI?


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 11 2005, 05:05 PM~3983448
> *WHAT HAPPENED IN TRIKE SEMI OR MILD,JUST HEARD THAT THEY HAD PLACED MY SONS TRIKE IN MILD INSTEAD OF SEMI?
> *


DID U WIN ANYTHING????


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WELL FIRST OFF, CONGRATS ON ALL THE WINNER. AND SECOND,THERE'S NO HATEN HERE BUT, ME AND MY BUDDY FROM LEGIONS ARE UPSET ABOUT THE JUDGEING THAT WENT DOWN FOR 16 RAD.MY BUD FROM LEGIONS WAS UPSET BECUSE HE LOSS TO TONYO'S PLAIN BIKE WITH NO FRONT FENDER,WELL THE WHOLE CLUB WAS UPSET AND I WAS TOO, WE BOTH HAD MORE MODS ON OUR FRAMES THEN TONYS BIKE AND IF YOU PUT THEM 3 BIKES SIDE TO SIDE, YOU CHOOSE WHO SHOULD BE FIRST AND WHO SHOULD BE SEC. SO AFTER ALL THIS, BOTH OF US ARE GOING TO SPEND A LITTLE MORE MONEY ON THE BIKES AND HEAD OUT TO AZ AND TAKE HIM OUT AT HIS OWN TOWN AND SEE WHOS BIKE SHOULD BE ON TOP, SO WELL BE SEEING YOU NEXT YEAR.....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YEA ,THEY TOLD ME THAT THE GUY JUDGING THE TRIKES ,WAS THE OLD MAN THAT WAS HELPING OUT WITH THE PARKING SITUATION ON THE CARS, HE HAD COMENTED TO THE LIL LOCS THAT HE PLACED THE TRIKE IN MILD,INSTEAD OF SEMI,DON'T KNOW WTF HAPPENED RIGHT THIER,FUCK IT ,ITS ON MY SON IF HE STAYS WITH THE TRIKE OR GETS ON WITH HIS CAR.........


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thats shit was tight 
i waited an hour and 35 mintues to load all but i was worth it styupid dail up


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 11 2005, 06:19 PM~3983543
> *WELL FIRST OFF, CONGRATS ON ALL THE WINNER. AND SECOND,THERE'S NO HATEN HERE BUT, ME AND MY BUDDY FROM LEGIONS ARE UPSET ABOUT THE JUDGEING THAT WENT DOWN FOR 16 RAD.MY BUD FROM LEGIONS WAS UPSET BECUSE HE LOSS TO TONYO'S PLAIN BIKE WITH NO FRONT FENDER,WELL THE WHOLE CLUB WAS UPSET AND I WAS TOO, WE BOTH HAD MORE MODS ON OUR FRAMES THEN TONYS BIKE AND IF YOU PUT THEM 3 BIKES SIDE TO SIDE, YOU CHOOSE WHO SHOULD BE FIRST AND WHO SHOULD BE SEC. SO AFTER ALL THIS, BOTH OF US ARE GOING TO SPEND A LITTLE MORE MONEY ON THE BIKES AND HEAD OUT TO AZ AND TAKE HIM OUT AT HIS OWN TOWN AND SEE WHOS BIKE SHOULD BE ON TOP, SO WELL BE SEEING YOU NEXT YEAR.....
> *



TRUST ME....I WOULD HAVE LOVED TO SEE A LEGIONS BIKE TAKE THE 16" RADICAL CLASS, BUT IF YOU LOOK AT IT POINT WISE YOU CAN SEE HOW WE GOT 3RD. OUR BIKE WAS RADICAL AND MAY HAVE HAD MORE BODY MODS, BUT WE WERE MISSING PINSTRIPING AND MURALS. THOSE TWO CATEGORIES ARE ABOUT 20 -25 POTENTIAL POINTS THAT WE MISSED.


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

That 16" bicycle from Legions looks sick cant wait to see the mural!!Was that his first show?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are some of my pics. These are when I got there on Friday. 

Altered Images b.c. from Iowa


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

close ups


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice pics Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 11 2005, 06:10 PM~3984221
> *nice pics Raul
> *


Here come some more.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 11 2005, 07:19 PM~3983543
> *WELL FIRST OFF, CONGRATS ON ALL THE WINNER. AND SECOND,THERE'S NO HATEN HERE BUT, ME AND MY BUDDY FROM LEGIONS ARE UPSET ABOUT THE JUDGEING THAT WENT DOWN FOR 16 RAD.MY BUD FROM LEGIONS WAS UPSET BECUSE HE LOSS TO TONYO'S PLAIN BIKE WITH NO FRONT FENDER,WELL THE WHOLE CLUB WAS UPSET AND I WAS TOO, WE BOTH HAD MORE MODS ON OUR FRAMES THEN TONYS BIKE AND IF YOU PUT THEM 3 BIKES SIDE TO SIDE, YOU CHOOSE WHO SHOULD BE FIRST AND WHO SHOULD BE SEC. SO AFTER ALL THIS, BOTH OF US ARE GOING TO SPEND A LITTLE MORE MONEY ON THE BIKES AND HEAD OUT TO AZ AND TAKE HIM OUT AT HIS OWN TOWN AND SEE WHOS BIKE SHOULD BE ON TOP, SO WELL BE SEEING YOU NEXT YEAR.....
> *


Ya man the bike looks good, but I really would say Tony O's would win if you put them next to eachother...I mean...a fender doesnt take away all the points you coulda had with murals and all that...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more.... see the plexi glass in the rim?


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 11 2005, 05:05 PM~3983448
> *WHAT HAPPENED IN TRIKE SEMI OR MILD,JUST HEARD THAT THEY HAD PLACED MY SONS TRIKE IN MILD INSTEAD OF SEMI?
> *


the guy judging made a lot of odd changes in the catagorization of the trike class. for example, my brothers green trike is usually in the street catagory was bumped up to mild because of the handlebars and loveseat...it has had the same loveseat since it broke out almost three years ago, and all of a sudden because of the hand twisted bars, it counts as a mod to change catagories.. but it did place, so i cant really complain.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

WHO HAS A PIC OF SANTANA BIKE CLUBS NEW BIKE......IF YOU DO POST IT UP(aND ITS NOT THE HEARTBREAKER)........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One more...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One thing about the show... A soda was...









A gatorade was.... 









I know it says pepsi but it was the gatorade machine. Anyone that plans on going next year, get ready to pay some $$$ for food and everything.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 10 2005, 06:36 AM~3972495
> *so Tony O got 16 inchof the year
> 
> congrats homes you earned it
> *


Thanks bro I appreciate it.

Well I just got in from Vegas, great show but I dont know if I'll have time to post pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More of pinnicle with no cage.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2005, 07:40 PM~3984433
> *One thing about the show... A soda was...
> 
> 
> ...


EAT BEFORE YOU GO IN BECAUSE THE LINES ARE RIDICULOUS AND BRING DOLLARS BECAUSE THATS ALL THOSE MACHINES TAKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tony O's display was there on friday but no Tony O till saturday.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

IS THAT JUST A METAL PLATE ON PINNICLE FRAME...AND DOES IT COME OFF


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2005, 06:45 PM~3984490
> *EAT BEFORE YOU GO IN BECAUSE THE LINES ARE RIDICULOUS AND BRING DOLLARS BECAUSE THATS ALL THOSE MACHINES TAKE
> *


I stood in line for food for about half an hour and right when I got into the cafe area, the ran out of everything except hotdogs. That place was packed. The hall to the cafe was packed cause the water fountains were there, the bathrooms and the cafe all in one area. Probably a 10 foot wide hall was packed with people.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WAS HE TRYING TO PULL A MOS MOVE??

THEM ARIZONA GUYS.......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

IT LOOKS TIGHT AS HELL AND DIFFERENT FROM EVERYBODY....GOOD IDEA PINNICLE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The blue thing comes off and the word pinnacle is spelled out in gold leaf or something.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Big Tex..did u get any pics of pedal cars??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 12 2005, 05:50 AM~3984548
> *WAS HE TRYING TO PULL A MOS MOVE??
> 
> THEM ARIZONA GUYS.......
> *



Damn that had me rollin :roflmao:

Yeah man MOS and me, you know we like to go to shows and not qualify for the show :tears:

Naw, the story behind that is X Trike took my display for me on Friday while I was sitting in a boring ass class. He setup for me so I could roll in on Saturday and setup and we'd all have our spots together ya know? :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2005, 07:10 PM~3984219
> *close ups
> 
> 
> ...


whats the gatorade do :biggrin:


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 11 2005, 08:11 PM~3984619
> *whats the gatorade do :biggrin:
> *


to give it energy....a lil crunch...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Oct 11 2005, 07:11 PM~3984619
> *whats the gatorade do :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhh, that the real juice for the pumps.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

GOOFY.....I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO TAKE PICS OF THEM.

DUE TO THE SLOW ASS TRANSPORTATION IN VEGAS I BARELY GOT TO THE SHOW AT 4PM.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2005, 08:14 PM~3984640
> *GOOFY.....I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO TAKE PICS OF THEM.
> 
> DUE TO THE SLOW ASS TRANSPORTATION IN VEGAS I BARELY GOT TO THE SHOW AT 4PM.
> *


 ...u going to the show sunday??? im gonna be in the dunking booth.. :uh: ..its for charity


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

Whats up Paz Brothers


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i got a couple of pedal car pics....


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: the_cat, socios b.c. prez, 73rollin3, TWISM, BigTex, Toymaker, Hermanos of Peace, chamuco61, sic713, judas, PHXKSTM, KingzBlend

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Oct 11 2005, 08:16 PM~3984649
> *i got a couple of pedal car pics....
> *


nice.....  thanx..bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

did anyone get pics of 26in bikes.... i heard there wasnt much there..


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 11 2005, 08:17 PM~3984653
> *nice.....  thanx..bro
> *



no problem!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2005, 08:17 PM~3984656
> *did anyone get pics of 26in bikes.... i heard there wasnt much there..
> *


HERES ONE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2005, 08:17 PM~3984656
> *did anyone get pics of 26in bikes.... i heard there wasnt much there..
> *


darkness...............!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2005, 08:17 PM~3984656
> *did anyone get pics of 26in bikes.... i heard there wasnt much there..
> *


a few pages back, i posted a pic of a stretched dyno cruiser and a kustomized west coast choppers bike.. i didnt get a pic of any other cruisers at the show. oh yeah, there is also a pic of my brothers 26" trike posted too.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did anyone esle see Ice Cube and WC filming a video?


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

raiders baby and fine ass bitches


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2005, 08:37 PM~3984732
> *Did anyone esle see Ice Cube and WC filming a video?
> 
> 
> ...


i met cube right before i left on saturday. but i didnt see much of the video shoot. i did, however see a couple of guys that were chasing cubes bodyguard thinking it was him....i couldnt help but laugh my ass off!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Legions b.c. The blue frame was really nice. All it =needs is those murals, pinstripping, etc and he will take out tony o


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

not much baytown............just sitting here relaxin'.
Making plans for next year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Another Legions bike. I missed the other two bikes they had there.


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 11 2005, 09:04 PM~3984900
> *not much baytown............just sitting here relaxin'.
> Making plans for next year
> *


 :0 You mean big plans for next year cant wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

shhhhhh its a big secret!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *BAYTOWNS_KING*,Oct 11 2005, 09:07 PM~3984932]
> :0  You mean big plans for next year cant wait to see it :thumbsup:
> [/b]


 :twak: :tears: :buttkick: :around: Sorry


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More detail,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I really felt sorry for the peoplethat set up out doors on saturday. It was windy as fuck that night. This tree fell over in fron of our hotel.










As a result, all kinds of displays and bikes were affected. Make sure you guys get indoor for next years show. :happysad:


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

IF THAT BIKE FELL...THATS FUCKED UP...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2005, 08:22 PM~3984687
> *HERES ONE
> *


"ericks last show" i didnt kno dat bike was still around.. seen it in da mag a long time ago... nice.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oldies b.c.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

fixed the bottom link








fixed the bottom link


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

socios b.c. prez i knew ud have great pics....iv saved quite a bit from these topics...and the good thing is u either kno the club name or the name of the club so i can get some names for them and not

Image-9CA1ADB03A9F11DA


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

:0 damm NOBILTY did it big out their ,,, wickedest bikes out their ever ,,, now thats some pimp shit ,,, i'll be their for sure next year ,,,, and rolling with my homies !!!!!!!!  


man lots of motivation ,, and i bet the toughest competition out their ever in 06'' ,,,, and to every one let the NEW YEAR BIKE BUILD OFF BEGIN!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Oct 11 2005, 08:41 PM~3985129
> *socios b.c. prez i knew ud have great pics....iv saved quite a bit from these topics...and the good thing is u either kno the club name or the name of the club so i can get some names for them and not
> 
> Image-9CA1ADB03A9F11DA
> *


Thanks. :biggrin: I do it for all the homies that wanted to be there but cant make it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Before I get to far ahead, I had more pics of the x trike and tony o's bike but I probably didnt load them. So for now...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

more


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These guys had some wierd fenders...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Someone explain to me what was going on here...


























Do you see me in the last pic? :biggrin: Thats all for tonight. I will post the rest tomorrow.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73rollin3_@Oct 12 2005, 07:18 AM~3985006
> *IF THAT BIKE FELL...THATS FUCKED UP...
> *


Yeah that bike fell but I dont think it had any damage. I saw it like that Sunday morning but they fixed it and it looked good to me. I think a few others fell too. I think the OG schwinn with the full wooden box display and all the accessories fell too but no damage which is the best thing :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2005, 08:17 AM~3985344
> *These guys had some wierd fenders...
> 
> 
> *



I loved those fenders man they were like laser cut fenders :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2005, 07:51 AM~3979025
> *2ND WAS CREMATOR
> 
> 3RD WAS LADY DEATH....BLUE LEGIONS
> *


I missed Lady Death, that is a really cool lookin bike. I noticed he borrowed display from "Harry's Dream" out of "The Artistics CC" But that's all good.

Creamator added some nice lookin murals


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2005, 09:26 PM~3984292
> *more....  see the plexi glass in the rim?
> 
> 
> ...


The more I see these rims, the more I like them. But do you get more points for something like that instead of gold or chrome faced rims like on W3?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is this the one someone said fell down?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Santana b.c. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Other random bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

any pics of simple girl?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Oct 12 2005, 10:17 AM~3987274
> *any pics of simple girl?
> *


Fro didnt take it.


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE PICS SOCIO'S...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73rollin3_@Oct 12 2005, 04:27 PM~3989598
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS SOCIO'S...
> *


No problem homie.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2005, 06:16 PM~3989860
> *No problem homie.
> *



:thumbsup: Good Pics Homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tombstone bike gave birth to a baby before the show, isn't he cute? :cheesy: 


I didn't win anything in Spec. Interest but the reaction the skateboards got is better than winning. everyone was trippin out on them and the hot chicks thought they were cute :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ah yeah showing strong just like his parent bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lil Casino, a tribute to Casino Dreamin.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TonyO your crazy man them is some bad ass boards and yes you need to come bring them to Miami in January! Because I now have something fo yo ASS!!! Dont worry my board is sick!!! But I like that mini Casino Dreamin theme!


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

ayyy wicked ***** u got a PM


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice pics and tony o those are some badass boards


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

CHECK THESE OUT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=189780&st=120


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2005, 07:22 PM~3984687
> *HERES ONE
> *


any more pics of this bike like of the fenders.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Oct 11 2005, 08:52 PM~3985194
> *:0 damm NOBILTY did it big out their ,,, wickedest bikes out their ever ,,, now thats some pimp shit ,,, i'll be their for sure next year ,,,, and rolling with my homies !!!!!!!!
> man lots of motivation ,, and i bet the toughest competition out their ever in 06'' ,,,, and to every one let the NEW YEAR BIKE BUILD OFF BEGIN!!!!!
> *


YEA IT LOOKED LIKE THEY DID IT BIG, THIS GUY WAS HAVING A BITCH FIT,DONT WHAT IT WAS ABOUT ,BUT HE MADE SURE EVERYBODY WAS LOOKING AT HIM...... KINDA LOOKED LIKE HE WAS TRYING TO SCHOOL THE GUY FROM NOBILITY :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

if i was the nobility guy i would spal thet fool and say weres ur bike at


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2005, 05:16 PM~3996095
> *YEA IT LOOKED LIKE THEY DID IT BIG, THIS GUY WAS HAVING A BITCH FIT,DONT WHAT IT WAS ABOUT ,BUT HE MADE SURE EVERYBODY WAS LOOKING AT HIM...... KINDA LOOKED LIKE HE WAS TRYING TO SCHOOL THE GUY FROM NOBILITY :0
> *


Man, I know who that guy is but i dont know why he would have had a problem with anyone from Nobility?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2005, 08:08 PM~3996409
> *Man, I know who that guy is but i dont know why he would have had a problem with anyone from Nobility?
> *


Tony??!!  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 14 2005, 05:12 AM~3996425
> *Tony??!!    :biggrin:
> *


:twak:

That wasn't me man I was wearin my jersey the whole time and I never wear orange, it just ain't my color :ugh:

Naw I talked to Mike Lindville and we were cool at the show and all. I mean I sensed the tension because of Mike Lopez but now hopefully we can all put that behind us now and move forward and focus on the bikes, not the bullshyt


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

MAN I MISSED ALOT OF SHIT IN VEGAS DIDINT I??? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man, everyone from Nobility is  . Nice people, willing to help anyone. lol, Thats not tony. Wimone also knows that guy so maybe he knows why hes was acting like that?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2005, 05:23 AM~3996495
> *Man, everyone from Nobility is   . Nice people, willing to help anyone. lol, Thats not tony. Wimone also knows that guy so maybe he knows why hes was acting like that?
> *


Maybe he wasn't getting up in his face, maybe he was just talking about something else :dunno: 

Yeah Matt you need to get your ass down here for PHX and for Vegas


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lil Heartbreaker is a bad ass bike :thumbsup: He deserved 1st this weekend. Congrats Wimone


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

HEY DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF "DRAGONS REVENGE" WAS AT VEGAS THIS YEAR....I THINK THATS WHA ITS CALLED???BUT YEA....


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 13 2005, 07:16 PM~3996095
> *YEA IT LOOKED LIKE THEY DID IT BIG, THIS GUY WAS HAVING A BITCH FIT,DONT WHAT IT WAS ABOUT ,BUT HE MADE SURE EVERYBODY WAS LOOKING AT HIM...... KINDA LOOKED LIKE HE WAS TRYING TO SCHOOL THE GUY FROM NOBILITY :0
> *



man mike and his dad are some tall dudes so y would that dude have a problem ,, he 's just doing hand jesturs when he talks :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WELL WITH EVERTHING SAID AND DONE THE BOTH TITLES OF BIKE AND TRIKE OF THE YEAR CAME BACK TO TEXAS..........................TEXAS HAS THE BEST BIKES AND THEN IT WOULD BE FLORIDA BIKES AND THE CALI BIKES


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73rollin3_@Oct 13 2005, 08:35 PM~3997319
> *HEY DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF "DRAGONS REVENGE" WAS AT VEGAS THIS YEAR....I THINK THATS WHA ITS CALLED???BUT YEA....
> *


"DRAGONS REVENGE" was not there because he has retired and moved on to cars and he was busy winning the BOMB OF YEAR!. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

THANKS TO EVERYONE AND TONYO, BUT AS FAR A NOBILITY IS CONCERNED THEY ARE GREAT PEOPLE, AND THE LADY ON THE RIGHT I BELIEVE IS THE MOTHER, SO ANYONE WHO WANTS TO CARRY THIS LITTLE THING FARTHER NEEDS TO STOP. WHAT HAPPENED IN VEGAS NEEDS TO STAY THERE AND NOT THE REST OF THE WORLD TRYING TO FIGURE IT OUT. THAT'S THERE ISSUE NOT THE REST OF THE WORLD'S.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Well said Wimone, it's really no big deal whats gong on in the pic. Just an inner-club dispute thats all.

We got back home yesterday afternoon and I got on here last night. To everyone at the show, it was great to meet you guys. There were some really nice bikes and cars out there, it made the long drive well worth it. 

As for right now we plan on going back to Vegas next year and bringing those titles home to Florida. We dont take 2nd place awards too well.lol 

Anybody that we meet out in Vegas, feel free to call me anytime, for anything.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 14 2005, 09:54 AM~3999453
> *WELL WITH EVERTHING SAID AND DONE THE BOTH TITLES OF BIKE AND TRIKE OF THE YEAR CAME BACK TO TEXAS..........................TEXAS HAS THE BEST BIKES AND THEN IT WOULD BE FLORIDA BIKES AND THE CALI BIKES
> *


worst example of a texas bike right there Wolverine is a better bike than that pile of gold shit


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2005, 01:44 PM~4000656
> *Well said Wimone, it's really no big deal whats gong on in the pic. Just an inner-club dispute thats all.
> 
> We got back home yesterday afternoon and I got on here last night. To everyone at the show, it was great to meet you guys. There were some really nice bikes and cars out there, it made the long drive well worth it.
> ...



HEY MAN IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU. I KNOW YOU MET THE OTHER LEGION GUYS UP IN DALLAS.

WIMONE IT WAS COOL TALKING TO YOU AS WELL. I GOT TO ADMIT YOU BIKE CAME OUT SICK.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why do they call it the super show?


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 14 2005, 08:35 PM~4003512
> *Why do they call it the super show?
> *


because its...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

CALLED THE SUPERSHOW CUZ IT IS WHERE THE BIG BOYZ COME AND PLAY!!

IT IS THE BEST OF THE BEST. ALL RIDES FROM AROUND THE COUNTRY COME HERE......FL.....TX.....CA.....AZ.....NY.......EVERYWHERE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2005, 07:06 AM~4005348
> *CALLED THE SUPERSHOW CUZ IT IS WHERE THE BIG BOYZ COME AND PLAY!!
> 
> IT IS THE BEST OF THE BEST.  ALL RIDES FROM AROUND THE COUNTRY COME HERE......FL.....TX.....CA.....AZ.....NY.......EVERYWHERE.
> *


"SUPER" was a popular word for the late 70's and early 80's. Maybe they should rename it and give a more modern name?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 15 2005, 09:12 AM~4005609
> *"SUPER" was a popular word for the late 70's and early 80's. Maybe they should rename it and give a more modern name?
> *


give us an example of a name you think it should be called :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know nor do I have any suggestions. It was just a thought...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 13 2005, 08:18 PM~3996460
> *:twak:
> 
> That wasn't me man I was wearin my jersey the whole time and I never wear orange, it just ain't my color :ugh:
> ...


dude, i was just kidding, i know you wouldn't do that


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2005, 10:35 AM~4005722
> *[/size][/color]give us an example of a name you think it should be called :biggrin:
> *


The Ultimate Show

The Shiznit

The Last One

Best of the Best

The Grand Finale 

:dunno:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 15 2005, 11:43 AM~4006239
> *The Ultimate Show
> 
> The Shiznit
> ...


ultimate sounds good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe the LRM Invatational? I dont know? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 14 2005, 07:33 PM~4003504
> *HEY MAN IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU.  I KNOW YOU MET THE OTHER LEGION GUYS UP IN DALLAS.
> 
> WIMONE IT WAS COOL TALKING TO YOU AS WELL.  I GOT TO ADMIT YOU BIKE CAME OUT SICK.
> *


why thank you, it was a pleasure and it was cool, for everyone if even only for 10 minutes to have met face to face. and i appreciate the compliments. i worked very hard and had alot of my friends do more than expected for me for six months and could not ever thank any of them enough. 
it was a definatly a pleasure..............

thank you 

WIMONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2005, 08:35 AM~4005722
> *[/size][/color]give us an example of a name you think it should be called :biggrin:
> *


SUPER DUPPER CAR SHOW B.C.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT FOR MY LIL MEMBERS THAT MISSED THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 15 2005, 06:06 PM~4005348
> *CALLED THE SUPERSHOW CUZ IT IS WHERE THE BIG BOYZ COME AND PLAY!!
> 
> IT IS THE BEST OF THE BEST.  ALL RIDES FROM AROUND THE COUNTRY COME HERE......FL.....TX.....CA.....AZ.....NY.......EVERYWHERE.
> *


Damn dude you're leaving out the brothers in CO, NM, OR, MN, IL, Mexicali :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 16 2006, 06:28 PM~5062896
> *Damn dude you're leaving out the brothers in CO, NM, OR, MN, IL, Mexicali :dunno:
> *


YOU MUST HAVE BEEN BORED TO LOOK UP THIS OLD TOPIC....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

someone wanted pics of this show.


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

These pic's are kewl! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 17 2006, 08:45 AM~5064971
> *YOU MUST HAVE BEEN BORED TO LOOK UP THIS OLD TOPIC....
> *


Naw it was that fool WickedDragon TTTing it for the newbies in here


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

did anyone see the ice cube video clip chrome and paint its got shit from the super show in it :thumbsup: dont tihnk i saw any bikes though.... :thumbsdown: www.icecube.com its there!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Mar 18 2006, 04:03 AM~5070318
> *did anyone see the ice cube video clip chrome and paint its got shit from the super show in it :thumbsup: dont tihnk i saw any bikes though.... :thumbsdown: www.icecube.com its there!
> *


Didnt see it but I thought he was over by one of the bikes at one point, I think he was by X Trike or something, I guess that part didn't make it


----------

